# GS6SHAXMB00 Whirlpool side-by-side Fridge Ice Maker Ice Door



## davesan1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ice dispenser exit/door keeps freezing up and blocking. I believe it is due to the rubber seal on the ice exit door being worn and letting humid air into the ice maker ice shute. I have bought a replacement ice door, but I'm having trouble getting the old door out. I managed to unlatch it from the swivel assembly but there appears to be no room to get it out without removing the whole assembly. I suspect that the whole ice/water exit panel is removable and "clicks out" on spring clips, thus allowing me access to the ice shute mechanism, but I'm afraid to pull it too hard in case it breaks. Need some advice please. Note: the part in question is a black square plastic pad approx 3" by 3" with a soft rubber pad attached to one side of it. Unfortunately it is bigger than the shute that the ice comes down so I cannot get it out, even after removing the shaft/spring securing screw. Please help! 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## davesan1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sorry, Model # is Whirlpool GD5RHAXNQ00*

Ref my previous request for help, sorry, I got the wrong model #. Correct one is side-by-side Whirlpool, model # *GD5RHAXNQ00.*

Also, after doing more work, I believe that my problem might be resolved by just removing the "Ice Guide." This is a clear plastic piece that attaches to the dispenser mechanism and guides the ice down the shute. If removed it would allow me to remove the old Ice Door and insert the new one. It is attached to the mechanism by 2 "spring plastic" clips. They are very tight and feel that they will break if I put too much leverage on them. Please advise if this is the solution, and give me confidence, (or otherwise), to leverage these clips a little harder.

Thank You

Dave


----------

